# New saddle, thin to win



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

New saddle day!!
Sella Itila XL-R Superflow
My 3 year old WTB Volt lasted 3 years , 4000 + miles, left side split 
Initial ride on new one, 25 miles 2.5 hours, keeping it, my 59 year old bum likes it.

































Tried goop, it did not work so well


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Offspring (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice nothing better than a seat that is comfortable! I run a sella smp pro, it's a 3-4 hour seat for me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice! You should get a setback seatpost though because it's way too far back on the rails and likely to bend them over time.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

That provides unrestricted flow for prolific flatulence.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

plummet said:


> That provides unrestricted flow for prolific flatulence.


Light it up for jet propulsion, who needs a class 97 ebike??


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

plummet said:


> That provides unrestricted flow for prolific flatulence.


Ha, back in the mid-70’s as a 12 year old we’d light them up as blue angels .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joshhuber2 (May 2, 2021)

When you find the perfect saddle its like marrying your soul mate.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

J.B. Weld said:


> Nice! You should get a setback seatpost though because it's way too far back on the rails and likely to bend them over time.


Thx for the consideration. 
There are the stop markings on the rails, I moved the saddle 3mm and I’m definitely within them now.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Toilet seat, Govy price is around 2k...


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

That is some serious saddle pride. Full on pictures, full on stoke, a selfie of a man and his new bike chair. Awesome! Enjoy.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks healthy for the willy!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Free Willy!


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds like the Volt was working well for you for years. Just curious, why the switch to something different?


----------



## NeedleBanger (8 mo ago)

My old Mach 429 has a Specialized Phenom saddle on it and it's possibly the most uncomfortable surface I've ever sat on in life period.

Has anyone here been properly sized for a medium, only to later find that a narrow is actually much more comfortable (or vice versa)??


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

NeedleBanger said:


> My old Mach 429 has a Specialized Phenom saddle on it and it's possibly the most uncomfortable surface I've ever sat on in life period.
> 
> Has anyone here been properly sized for a medium, only to later find that a narrow is actually much more comfortable (or vice versa)??


I've always used narrow saddles. I used to use a Fizik Gobi saddle, but for the past several years have been on a narrow Volt saddle. I got a new bike earlier this year that came with a medium width Volt, and I wasn't sure if that wider saddle would work for me. I measured my sit bones out of curiosity, and found that the medium was the correct width for me. After a couple of rides I don't really notice the difference. I kept the medium width on that bike and have the narrow on my other bikes, and they both feel fine.


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

jabrabu said:


> Sounds like the Volt was working well for you for years. Just curious, why the switch to something different?


Good Q, I could have simply bought a replacement Volt, however where’d the fun in that?

Seriously I did notice on long rides (3+ hours for me) some saddle related weariness. Hence when the time came I did research, talked to fellow riders, did test rides on their bike, etc.

Plus, I’ll be doing my longest single ride October 15, 60+ continuous trail miles taking 7+ hours, as part of my 60th bday party with my MTB friends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Every body (everybody) is different. I tried the Volt years ago and found it to be one of the most uncomfortable saddles I’d ever used.

Doesn’t mean it’s a bad saddle, just bad for me personally.

All my bikes are fitted with Fabric (brand) Scoop (model) saddles these days.

Doesn’t mean Fabric Scoop saddles are the end all, only that they’re good for me, personally.
=sParty


----------



## mtbdudex (Jan 13, 2020)

Full transparency and circle.
Ok, so … I returned the “thin to win” saddle on day 29 of 30… yea..

Here’s why: the saddle has edge plastic protection, on 3+ hour rides and more my butt cheeks got irritated too much. 

My friend who has used a similar Sella Itila 3 years now his saddle does not have the plastic protection thingies.

















This 46 mile / 4 hour ride sealed returning it, I did a mixture of seated and standing of course. Shifting position, etc. had bad red chaff marking.









I’ve since got .. a new 2022 Volt medium width. 
It seems slightly deeper under the “guy zone” than the original Volt. 
Padding just a smidgen firmer.
On the 2 three hour rides zero issues, so kept it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I get along great with Volt saddles. Which means I’ll never need to buy a saddle again as they come stock on a gazzillion bikes, and many of my friends ditch them for their preferred saddle.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Lucky! I've given more than one Volt saddle away and I had another one right now, I'd give it to you.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

kapusta said:


> I get along great with Volt saddles. Which means I’ll never need to buy a saddle again as they come stock on a gazzillion bikes, and many of my friends ditch them for their preferred saddle.


Man, if we could all have it so easy. Geeze, kapusta!!


----------

